# Make our softball t-shirts



## brandonakers (Oct 31, 2007)

Good day all!

Thought I would check in with everybody, I am looking for someone to who would be interested in screen printing our softball shirts this year.

A little about us!

We are a law enforcement students that created a softball team for this coming season. We are college students so we obviously don't have a ton of money, but at the same time we appreciate the talent and hard work of screen printers, so we will pay a fair price. As a former sign company owner I understand your hard work, and appreciate it. It would be easier to just go to a local company here, but I thought I would give this work back to the skilled people of this forum.

What we are looking for.

A quote on approximately 20 shirts with our team logo on it with the last name of the players on the back. We would also like to include your logo on the shirt.

Thank you so much! We will be choosing a company that replies to this thread with 3 weeks. So let us know what you think.

Attention mods
I did not have a ton of time to create this thread so if I posted it under the wrong topic; I am sorry!

Thanks!


----------



## brandonakers (Oct 31, 2007)

If it would be to much work, we don't absolutely need the last name on each shirt.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

i'm sure there are a number of us who'd be happy to help your guys out but...a little more info would be helpful 

is it possible to post at least a jpeg of your logo? as i'm sure you know, size, colors and complexity pay a critical role in a proper quote.

what is the base color of the shirts required?

thanks - and good luck


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

We also need to know the type of shirt you want. T-shirt, 2 button down, full button down or anyother type that you want.


----------



## afrofusion (Jun 29, 2007)

Contact us and we will work out something for you.


----------



## sharktees (Dec 12, 2007)

check us out on our site


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

We make totally custom jerseys for the softball, paintball and BMX markets. Our jerseys are cut and sew full color meaning we start with blank fabric not premade shirts thus have no limitations to colors, styles, designs, etc. Our jerseys stand out on and off the field. If you would like some pictures of jerseys we have done send me an email and I will forward them to you. We also make hoodies that match your jerseys.

Mark 
On-line Jerseys
480-219-5706
[email protected]


----------



## brandonakers (Oct 31, 2007)

Alright guys sorry it took so long to get the information for you guys, we had a team logo drawn by an artist, and I have our team roster with numbers. The shirt will be black with the design/numbers white. Let me know what a price would be for 11 jerseys. 

I have attached three files, one with our logo, one with a sample of how the jerseys will look and our Roster with last names, jersey number, and size. I used the font Marcelle on dafonts.com. Let me know a price, and any other information needed.

Also we need these soon so if you are swamped with work, it probably would not work.

Thanks Guys


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

brandonakers said:


> Alright guys sorry it took so long to get the information for you guys, we had a team logo drawn by an artist, and I have our team roster with numbers. The shirt will be black with the design/numbers white. Let me know what a price would be for 11 jerseys.
> 
> I have attached three files, one with our logo, one with a sample of how the jerseys will look and our Roster with last names, jersey number, and size. I used the font Marcelle on dafonts.com. Let me know a price, and any other information needed.
> 
> ...


You should contact the companies above (directly ) that already responded above to get specific quotes.


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

each shirt needs a different number and name on the back...thats alot of set up time...but contact me and we will work something out
Inked


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

you also can get the number and name heat pressed


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

If you're still looking for a printer, you can send me a PM - we're set up to do the logo and individual numbers for you.

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## groggman (Jan 17, 2007)

brandonakers: I tried to send you a pm the last time you you sent me a pm, but your box is full you need to empty before anybody can pm you.


----------

